# What fish for my 60P tank



## Richard40 (3 May 2020)

Hi all, considering what fish to get for my tank once it’s planted and cycled. Hardscape is in now, just got to wait for plants to be delivered this coming week. 

Initial thoughts were 15-20 Celestial Pearl Danios, but heard can be quite shy and you need 1 Male to every 3 females and the males have much better colouring. Also, that the flow needs to be fairly low. 

Other thoughts are Cardinal Tetras, Glowlight tetras....

Thought I’d ask for any recommendations. Fire away


----------



## alto (3 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> you need 1 Male to every 3 females



these aren't guppies where males constantly harass females ... if you want to optimize breeding it is recommended to have a single male and 2-3 females, as 2 males will often be distracted - sparring and displaying - when they _should_ be wooing 

Have you watched Green Aqua’s recent video - some nice fish observations (in the latter part)


----------



## Steve Buce (4 May 2020)

A group of Chilli rasboras


----------



## castle (4 May 2020)

alto said:


> these aren't guppies where males constantly harass females ... if you want to optimize breeding it is recommended to have a single male and 2-3 females, as 2 males will often be distracted - sparring and displaying - when they _should_ be wooing



I found the males to be quite boisterous and you definitely need a higher ratio of males to females. They're at real risk of stress and disease in the wrong ratio setups too - just my experience. 

...

I created a list of fishes to their recommended sizes, I didn't clean up the code too much so there are some errors - I will clean this up in the future  

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/fishes-recommended-size-tank.51944/


----------



## Richard40 (4 May 2020)

Did you mean a higher ratio of females to males? 

Considering 15 x Celestial pearl danio and 15 Emerald Dwarf Danio. On latest Green Aqua video above he's got 20 together in his 45P.


----------



## Fisher2007 (4 May 2020)

Long fin white cloud mountain minnows

I added them to my 50cm cube and they're great.  Good colour, active, display to each other, easy to keep, haven't touched my shrimp (even the tiny ones) and they're cheap

I see you in Manchester.  I got mine from Pier Aquatics in Wigan.   They had loads pre lockdown so should have plenty left now


----------



## castle (4 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Did you mean a higher ratio of females to males?
> 
> Considering 15 x Celestial pearl danio and 15 Emerald Dwarf Danio. On latest Green Aqua video above he's got 20 together in his 45P.



I did! 45cm is too small imo for a community tank, even for two nano fish. I'm one who preaches large tanks for small fish though - unless you're trying to breed.


----------



## Richard40 (5 May 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Long fin white cloud mountain minnows
> 
> I added them to my 50cm cube and they're great.  Good colour, active, display to each other, easy to keep, haven't touched my shrimp (even the tiny ones) and they're cheap
> 
> I see you in Manchester.  I got mine from Pier Aquatics in Wigan.   They had loads pre lockdown so should have plenty left now


Yes I quite often go there as they have really good stock. Might take a trip up there in a few weeks. Might help me make my mind up, as at the moment is swaying towards a mixture of celestial Pearl danios and Emerald dwarf danios.


----------



## Fisher2007 (5 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Yes I quite often go there as they have really good stock. Might take a trip up there in a few weeks. Might help me make my mind up, as at the moment is swaying towards a mixture of celestial Pearl danios and Emerald dwarf danios.



I've got both in my 200 litre tank, 20 CPDs and 10 Emerald Line.  Lovely fish but they do like to hide and enjoy being in the plants


----------



## Richard40 (5 May 2020)

Little worried about that, but it’s only 60 litres so maybe they might come out more. Did see someone mention to get a few fish that are more confident to allow them to see it’s ok!


----------



## Richard40 (5 May 2020)

I might consider 10 Lambchop rasbora which will shoal nicely at the front, giving the Emerald x 10 and Celestial x 10 more confidence to come out.


----------



## Sarpijk (5 May 2020)

Honey gourami or a school.of pygmy corydoras.

Also I have kept cpds and white cloud minnows. They work well together. The problem is that it is not easy get healthy cpds.


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (5 May 2020)

Dear @Richard40,

CPD's are too shy in my opinion. They are a bit hard to enjoy in a planted high tech setup.
Cardinal Tetra's are a nice choice but may get too big in terms of scale in a 60P depending on their strain...but if chosen to go with them I would go with 21 Cardinal Tetras.
This really depends on the scape and the plant choice in my opinion but I would also consider 21 or 34 Boraras Brigittae's together with 13 Trigonostigma Espei's.

You could also consider 20 Amano's and 20-40 NeoCaridina's of a chosen color.

How about a photograph of your scape?

Happy Fish Keeping


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Cheers for all the info

The tank isn’t fully planted yet, will be tomorrow. Had a disaster with my big tank, which is on the thread DISASTER! But you get the idea. It’s a low tech heavily planted tank. The rock is holding down the Manzanita is wood at the moment which won’t be there. 



KeeperOfASilentWorld said:


> Dear @Richard40[/USER I would also consider 21 or 34 Boraras Brigittae's together with 13 Trigonostigma Espei's
> 
> Happy Fish Keeping :)




You mention 21 or 34 Boraras Brigittae’s. Is this not too many? 
Picture attached [ATTACH=full]134429[/ATTACH]


----------



## Conort2 (6 May 2020)

Any of the smaller blue eyes like psuedomugil luminatus would look good, threadfin rainbows are another that would look nice. If you were to go for the rasboras I’d recommend the espei rasboras as the red colour on them can really pop.

However you have pier aquatics near by so if I were you I’d try one of the newer tetras that are now around like kitty tetras or something rarer. I know pier has a ridiculous selection of fish. Everyone seems to keep the same shoalers in a planted aquarium, harlequins, cardinals etc (me included!) so if I were you I’d go for something abit more unusual. You’ll certainly have the choice at Pier.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Fisher2007 (6 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> I might consider 10 Lambchop rasbora which will shoal nicely at the front, giving the Emerald x 10 and Celestial x 10 more confidence to come out.



I've got 40-50 lambchops in with mine, seems to make no difference.   The CPDs and Emerald are stunning fish but without anything else I think the tank will look a little empty

I did have the Emeralds in my 50 litre Aqua Nano at one point with cherry barbs and sparking gourami but still they spent most of the time hiding

Sparkling gourami are a fish I'd definitely look at if I were you


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> Sparkling gourami are a fish I'd definitely look at if I were you



These look good, how many could you have in a 60 litre?


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Conort2 said:


> You’ll certainly have the choice at Pier.



Yeh definitely, just not sure when they will reopen. Like the idea of the threadfin, but also a different, not your normal type of tank fish.


----------



## Fisher2007 (6 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> These look good, how many could you have in a 60 litre?



I'm no expert but I have 5 in my Aqua Nano 55 litre.  They are nice and active, independent but don't bother each other.  Colours have come on since they settled (looked a bit drab in the shop) and seem not to bother anything.  They are in with cherry barbs and amano shrimp.  Were in with the emeralds too until I moved them to my bigger tank (my choice not because of a problem). Can't comment on what they are like with cherry size shrimp though


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Conort2 said:


> Any of the smaller blue eyes like psuedomugil luminatus would look good



Conor, can you have a decent shoal of these?


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Fisher2007 said:


> I'm no expert but I have 5 in my Aqua Nano 55 litre



Cool, so you'd have these with a schooling fish, is that what you have?


----------



## Conort2 (6 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Conor, can you have a decent shoal of these?


Yeah definitely, they like being in a group. They’re not the cheapest of fish though so will cost a bit for a fair sized shoal.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Fisher2007 (6 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Cool, so you'd have these with a schooling fish, is that what you have?



Not in that tank but yeah that's what I'd do

They don't shoal themselves so would make an interesting addition.  Even if you just had a couple so you saw them every now and again doing their own thing

A few weeks ago The Abyss had a fair few.  £2-3 each if I remember correctly


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (6 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Cheers for all the info
> 
> The tank isn’t fully planted yet, will be tomorrow. Had a disaster with my big tank, which is on the thread DISASTER! But you get the idea. It’s a low tech heavily planted tank. The rock is holding down the Manzanita is wood at the moment which won’t be there.
> 
> ...



Dear @Richard40 ,

The tank is looking perfect. The most exciting time of any tank! What are your planting plans? 

No. It is just the right amount of a full stocking with 34 Chili's and 13 Lambchop's. But 21 Chili's and 13 Lambchop's would also work wonderfully. The contrast they create between each other in terms of size, color, movement differences ( they move very differently ) and the scape will be phenomenal. 

Looking at your scape; 34 Green Neon Tetras or 13-21 Black Phantom Tetra's or 13-21 Red Phantom Tetra's would also be stockings that are worth the consideration.

Happy Fish Keeping


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Thanks for the input.

So I’m considering Chilli Rasboras x 21 and Lamb chop rasboras x 13
Sparkling gourami x 5  and Dwarf rainbowfish x 20 Expensive option!
Dwarf rainbowfish x 10 Threadfin rainbofish x 10 Expensive option!

Not keen on green neons they look similar to the blue neons.


----------



## Richard40 (6 May 2020)

Plants are

Foreground

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Marsilea hirsuta

Midground

Helanthium Quadricostus 
Staurogyne Repens
Crytocryne albida brown
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Microsorum pteropus trident


Onto rock and wood

Anubias petite
Bucephalandra sp. Red and wavy green
Mini Christmas moss 

Background
Hygrophila Siamensis 53B
Bacopa Caroliniana
Ludwigia Repens


----------



## Fisher2007 (6 May 2020)

Be careful with some of the rainbows, in my experience they like to go jumping


----------



## Conort2 (7 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> So I’m considering Chilli Rasboras x 21 and Lamb chop rasboras x 13
> Sparkling gourami x 5  and Dwarf rainbowfish x 20 Expensive option!
> ...


Sounds good however I think 20 dwarf rainbows may be too many in a 60p they are small compared to other melonataenia however they are a fair bit larger than say an espei rasbora or a threadfin rainbow. I recon 10 which is one of your suggestions would be ok though.

cheers

Conor


----------



## Richard40 (7 May 2020)

My LFS has Forktailed rainbow fish which look interesting. Think they would look good with some lambchop rasboras.


----------



## Richard40 (7 May 2020)

Although read these can be jumpers...which is a no no...swaying towards chilli rasboras here...or the luminatus (but maybe they could be jumpers also)


----------



## Conort2 (7 May 2020)

Richard40 said:


> Although read these can be jumpers...which is a no no...swaying towards chilli rasboras here...or the luminatus (but maybe they could be jumpers also)


I keep a mesh cover with mine so couldn’t say, however I recon luminatus would be jumpers. To be fair all the fish you’ve suggested could possibly jump. I will never take the risk hence the mesh cover.

cheers

Conor


----------

